# Russian cube meetings anniversary movie 2011



## D-Faze (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everebody!

Yesterday russian cubing community celebrated the third anniversary of cube meetings. According to this event we created a movie

*282 cubers from 113 towns took part in this movie!*

Turn up the volume and enjoy


----------



## Kian (Apr 6, 2011)

This is awesome!


----------



## RyanO (Apr 6, 2011)

Neat idea.


----------



## Cubemir (Apr 6, 2011)

Great video, Ivan!!! 

Russian (Ukranian, Belarus, and so on) speedcubing has developed so much during these 3 years!


----------



## 2kb (Apr 6, 2011)

really unbeliveable ) i can't even imagine we have so much cubers practically all over the country ) 

this theme must be in top )


----------



## wcaroman (Apr 6, 2011)

it's [email protected]#$%$g awesome! great work, my respected friends!


----------



## Cubemir (Apr 8, 2011)

All 113 cities and towns on Google Earth. Now you can see the grandness of scales. The cube has overcome 209000 kilometers, traveling on cities.

282 cubers took part in this video, the majority of them have never met each other.
Only about 30-40 cubers of these 282 took part in WCA competitions((


----------



## marked (Apr 9, 2011)

Video is really impressive!
It proves that in Russia there are many good speedcubers with a high level of training.


----------



## D-Faze (Apr 27, 2011)

up


----------



## Bunker (Aug 25, 2011)

Why such a low interest in this video?
It's a shame ...


----------



## Enter (Aug 25, 2011)

wow so cool great video 
that is the spirit of cubing! 
We could make a video of all cubers on these forum a World cubing video. About one hour long!


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Aug 25, 2011)

14min for 282 cubers...
It wouldn't during only one hour with 14 500 persons.


----------

